# FreeBSD on Sparc64



## philo_neo (Apr 26, 2013)

*H*i,

I have a blade 1500 with Ultra spa*rc*64 IIIi processor. *I* try to install freebsd FreeBSD 9.1 but the kernel do*es*n't up. *O*racle after to buy *S*un ms Microsystems with new multicores processor T5 M5, the new operating systems doesn't support older generation*s*. *Can* someone can tell me which version of freebsd FreeBSD can i *I can* used on sparc64 IIIi*?*

Regards
philippe


----------



## sossego (Apr 27, 2013)

The person you need to contact is Marius Strobl on the SPARC64 mailing list.


----------

